# Help, my cat is obsessed with water!



## nicoletchka (Jul 17, 2006)

I got a drinkwell fountain for my 2 young cats, which I now think was a mistake. At first they drank out of it normally, but now 1 of them, Beans has become obsessed with water. If I leave them with the fountain, Beans will stand in it, splash all of the water out, pull off the top and rip the filter out, making a soggy mess. If I leave them with a regular bowl of water or 2, she will splash all of the water out and knock the bowl over. The toilet and floor are always wet if I leave the seat up. It's taboo in our house to leave a glass of water unattended, unless you like your water from the floor. 

I know she is just being playful and curious, she is extremely loving and affectionate otherwise. But I am getting sick of mopping up puddles, and feel bad for my other cat (Monkey), that she is unable to access the water bowl.

I would very much appreciate any advice anyone could give me, has anyone had this sort of experience with their cat(s) before?

Thanks in advance!
Nikki


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nikki -- this isn't unusual; you're not alone. Try to cat-proof as much as you can. Retire the fountain for now. Get a water dish that's heavy ceramic with a wide base that can't be tipped and put it in a pet tray (a tray with a raised rim.) Close the toilet seats. etc. etc. You get the picture. There's a reasonable chance Beans will grow tired of her water obsession and give it up after a while. Then you can get the fountain out of storage and try again. Meanwhile, keep those towels handy.


----------



## nicoletchka (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for your help. I will give it a go!


----------



## Cat_Valet (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG, I am not alone!!! One of my cat does the same thing, only he doesn't mess with toilet. He always scratches the water bowl and of course, the water bowl flips upside down. 

My solution is I got a feeder that comes in 2, and I put a bag of rocks that used in the garden in one of the bowl, and fill water in the other one. I actually put those rocks in a plastic bag so it contains more rocks than just the bowl itself. That improved a lot. It doesn't stop him from scratching the bowl, sometimes he still manages to spill the water a little bit, but compare to the bowl being upside down, much better.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

One of my cats LOVED to push the ceramic bowls around the kitchen floor quite often and make a big watery mess. I put the two water bowls in a glass 9x13 casserole dish and it has helped alot. One of the bowls is rather big, so there is a LOT less room for them to move, and he has pretty much lost interest, except for the occasional push here or there when he is wound up, and even then only a little of the water spills out. I WAS thinking about getting a fountain for them, but I think that might not work so well based on his previous obsession with it, and your experience has only echoed my thought!  Plus, my newest cat keeps getting in the shower with my husband! Never mind on the fountain! :lol:


----------



## nicoletchka (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, my cat loves the bathtub too! She hops right in as soon as someone exits the shower. What's really disgusting is that she climbs right into the toilet and doesn't mind being completely drenched in the water! Then she tries to climb into my lap! And that, I am definitely not down with. 8O


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, I had one of those. He was my water baby! All his life, I had to put his water dish in a plasic. Most cats will grow out of it though.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Cheddar is this way too! I am always having to clean out the fountain because he sticks his dirty little paws in there (no, the water fountain is not the place to wash your paws after you use the litterbox!!).

The toilet seat is always kept down now otherwise he'll dip his little paws in there too. He also uses the toilet seat the jump up on the bathroom counter to investigate when someone is brushing their teeth. I got a good laugh a couple of times, though, when he slipped when the lid was not down and fell in and got his butt all wet! haha










oh, and we can't leave a glass of water sitting out or he'll stick his paw in there too. Now I have to have a water bottle sitting next to the bed instead of a glass. :roll:

Now its a whole other story when I try to give him a bath....


----------



## claireburniston (Feb 7, 2007)

I am not alone!

My cats LOVE water.

When you run a tap they are both straight over sticking their heads under the water. Baths and showers they try to get in with you, and if don't succeed they jump in afterwards.

They are always sticking their paws in the fountains, and all the pets water bowls have to be very big heavy ceramics, or they will tip them over


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My Pumpkin has recently become obsessed with water. I can't go in the bathroom without her racing in, jumping on the sink, and begging for the water to be turned on so she can play with it. I can't shut her out easily because she scratches at the door  

LOL, I find her curled up in the sink all the time :lol: :lol:


----------

